# Kernel Exploit Works on PS5



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 12, 2021)

Lacius said:


> It isn't moving the goalposts if my initial point hasn't changed. On unsupported hardware, an upgrade install of Windows 11 may provide a better experience than a clean install. Where's the problem?



You don't have to edit your OP to move goalposts, and you know this full well. You're intentionally being stupid for stupid sake. You moved the goal posts in subsequent comments. Try again. Also, an upgrade install of Win 11 has been shown to cause much more of a mess. Widespread reports of Win 10 leftovers all over the place including GUI elements. The TPM and other restrictions have also been proven to be not really be anything more than scare tactics  & that a person is zero amount less safe/secure than a person running a Windows 10 machine that doesn't have TPM. Which is a LOT of Windows 10 machines.

tl;dr - The majority of things you were trying to push off on me are STILL a bunch of nonsense.


----------



## leapingliger (Dec 13, 2021)

source:  

PS5 4.03 now has both a webkit and kernel exploit if I'm not wrong?


----------



## rantex92 (Dec 13, 2021)

=0 is this real? or am i still asleep


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 13, 2021)

I wouldn't expect anything for PS5 soon.. it's looking good for PS4 9.00 though.


----------



## Deleted member 568892 (Dec 13, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I wouldn't expect anything for PS5 soon.. it's looking good for PS4 9.00 though.


Not like you can get a PS5 anyway.


----------



## rantex92 (Dec 13, 2021)

i could score one today  and the 9.00 works on ps5 too but you shouldnt do it its still a WIP


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 13, 2021)

Mike_Hunt said:


> Not like you can get a PS5 anyway.



Nonsense. There have been over 13 million PS5s sold, and they aren't stockpiling in scalpers closets collecting dust. I've had probably 8 of them myself at this point with two in my spare room waiting to be sold right now.


----------



## schatzi24 (Dec 13, 2021)

I have a PS5 on 4.00 firmware  work this Exploit and can i install my PS4 Fpkg?


----------



## Fcaust22 (Dec 14, 2021)

Check this out





It seems like we're just waiting on payloads to be ported to the PS5 firmware


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Dec 14, 2021)

Fcaust22 said:


> Check this out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AlAzif said the PS5 has extra security that needs to be worked around.


----------



## Fcaust22 (Dec 14, 2021)

Hopefully someone can figure out how to get around the security measures that she is talking about.

If theflow0 and fail0verflow have both gotten around the security it'll just be a matter of time until someone else figures out what they've done


----------



## MisterMarbles (Dec 14, 2021)

Be careful everyone. I know it's exciting, but I wouldn't try anything until it's seen some trials.


----------



## ChoChoCup (Dec 14, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Nonsense. There have been over 13 million PS5s sold, and they aren't stockpiling in scalpers closets collecting dust. I've had probably 8 of them myself at this point with two in my spare room waiting to be sold right now.


you're the problem


----------



## Fcaust22 (Dec 14, 2021)

MisterMarbles said:


> Be careful everyone. I know it's exciting, but I wouldn't try anything until it's seen some trials.


Absolutely, I agree 100%, no way I'd risk bricking my PS5 testing an exploit that's designed for the PS4. Happy to let the devs work their magic and release something in their own time when it's ready


----------



## lolcatzuru (Dec 14, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Nonsense. There have been over 13 million PS5s sold, and they aren't stockpiling in scalpers closets collecting dust. I've had probably 8 of them myself at this point with two in my spare room waiting to be sold right now


good look on waiting.


----------



## schatzi24 (Dec 14, 2021)

I hope this Christmas came out PS5 JB (-:


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 16, 2021)

ps5 exploit exists, but look at the xbox one, no publically known full system exploit exists, maybe a kernel mode exploit or applet/game exploit, but those would be akin to like running ninjahax with only resources that were set aside for whatever app/game was used, maybe devmode escalation, but devmode is effectively a different os, than the xbox one system os,   maybe one could figure out how to boot the console in retail mode with devmode features enabled, like 3 different vm in the xbox one, then you have the psp (platform security processor) which is like the intel ime


----------



## NuadaXXX (Dec 16, 2021)

I think PS5 payload is coming soon in max 6 months, or earlier, no one cares about Xbox exploit u can all games play on pc....

There is not even a real dev team looking for exploits in xbox...

I have now bought a PS5 new 499€ with disc lol


----------



## godreborn (Dec 16, 2021)

Well, I'm pretty sure it's already been patched anyway, so you'll be stuck with only a year's worth of games.


----------



## Conn0r (Dec 16, 2021)

godreborn said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure it's already been patched anyway, so you'll be stuck with only a year's worth of games.


Technically, 50 years of games if you include emulation and ps4 compatibility.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 16, 2021)

But the point is ps5 games.


----------



## NuadaXXX (Dec 16, 2021)

godreborn said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure it's already been patched anyway, so you'll be stuck with only a year's worth of games.



Yes, but the guys are now in and find much faster other exploits, atm there are no fascinating games u can't play.

I have bought 42 ps4 games, i don't need even that exploit for ps4, but for 90€ a PS5 game this guys can fuck themselves.

For that, i get up to 3 PC games in 4k native

then I prefer to wait and otherwise play with my 3090


----------



## godreborn (Dec 16, 2021)

Believe what you want.


----------



## Conn0r (Dec 16, 2021)

godreborn said:


> But the point is ps5 games.


backups and brew you mean.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 16, 2021)

Not for 95% of users.


----------



## Viri (Dec 16, 2021)

It'll be pretty funny if PS5 gets a cold boot hack before the Switch does. Or if the PS5 gets a software hack, before the newer Switches.


----------



## NuadaXXX (Dec 16, 2021)

GameEX is best, no one need more, and it exists nothing what is better lol

literary u can play all 100.000+ games from all generations in one software, but I need a lot of configuration.

u can also use retroarch as ur base emulator and has this nice GUI :-)


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 16, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Nonsense. There have been over 13 million PS5s sold, and they aren't stockpiling in scalpers closets collecting dust. I've had probably 8 of them myself at this point with two in my spare room waiting to be sold right now.


your part of the problem then


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 16, 2021)

NuadaXXX said:


> I think PS5 payload is coming soon in max 6 months, or earlier, no one cares about Xbox exploit u can all games play on pc....
> 
> There is not even a real dev team looking for exploits in xbox...
> 
> I have now bought a PS5 new 499€ with disc lol




Well the only thing you need an exploit for is for loading isos, online modding,  and lastly loading linux


If someone even bothers to port Linux nowadays


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 16, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> your part of the problem then



You sound upset, but I'm not a part of any problem. Everyone who has purchased a PS5 or Series X from me has been very happy.


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 16, 2021)

i think XOne doesnt have any hack cause devmode exists...no dev is interested i guess


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 16, 2021)

Sora Takihawa said:


> i think XOne doesnt have any hack cause devmode exists...no dev is interested i guess


If there is its probably still sandboxed, the only other benefit is you wouldn't need to use uwp, just devmode where you can write asm or c++ natively, or code injection


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 16, 2021)

Remember when Sony assured us that the PS3 was hackproof??


----------



## sonicdacrack (Dec 16, 2021)

Just got my hands on a ps5, anyone know what fw is safe to stay on?


----------



## leapingliger (Dec 16, 2021)

sonicdacrack said:


> Just got my hands on a ps5, anyone know what fw is safe to stay on?



4.03 but obviously stay as low as possible


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Dec 16, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> You sound upset, but I'm not a part of any problem. Everyone who has purchased a PS5 or Series X from me has been very happy.


I don't think the problem is the happiness of people buying them. I guarantee that those people would have been much happier having bought one for retail price, instead of from a guy that has 12 in his back bedroom who isn't interested in using any of them.

I understand that people will make money however they can through immoral means, but have you tried trading cryptocurrency? You essentially take money from people who are worse traders than you. It's a little more moral at least.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 16, 2021)

MikeyTaylorGaming said:


> I don't think the problem is the happiness of people buying them. I guarantee that those people would have been much happier having bought one for retail price, instead of from a guy that has 12 in his back bedroom who isn't interested in using any of them.
> 
> I understand that people will make money however they can through immoral means, but have you tried trading cryptocurrency? You essentially take money from people who are worse traders than you. It's a little more moral at least.



Immoral?  Sounds like your feelings are hurt too. There is NOTHING immoral about a person selling something for more than they paid for it. Perhaps you should just stop shopping altogether? Because once you learn about the mark-ups you're paying for nearly EVERYthing you buy, your day is going to get a lot worse than being upset about people selling consoles. And it's not like I even use the $ to buy a bunch of fun stuff for myself. There's rent, car insurance, gas, food, medical bills, vet bills, Christmas presents, etc. etc. I mean. God fucking forbid I sell a few consoles to recoup money from life expenses so my bank account isn't sitting at zero. God fucking forbid. Do you really think me making roughly $1200 over the course of over a year is making a killing? You anti-scalper people tend to believe people like me are raking in thousands and thousands. And even if I was? Get over it. I do it to make ends meet. Don't like it? Suck it up, buttercup.

P.S. Here's something else to ruin your day. I currently have several Switch N64 controllers on eBay. Highest bids currently near $90 a piece with a day and a half left.


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Dec 16, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Immoral?  Sounds like your feelings are hurt too. There is NOTHING immoral about a person selling something for more than they paid for it. Perhaps you should just stop shopping altogether? Because once you learn about the mark-ups you're paying for nearly EVERYthing you buy, your day is going to get a lot worse than being upset about people selling consoles. And it's not like I even use the $ to buy a bunch of fun stuff for myself. There's rent, car insurance, gas, food, medical bills, vet bills, Christmas presents, etc. etc. I mean. God fucking forbid I sell a few consoles to recoup money from life expenses so my bank account isn't sitting at zero. God fucking forbid. Do you really think me making roughly $1200 over the course of over a year is making a killing? You anti-scalper people tend to believe people like me are raking in thousands and thousands. And even if I was? Get over it. I do it to make ends meet. Don't like it? Suck it up, buttercup.
> 
> P.S. Here's something else to ruin your day. I currently have several Switch N64 controllers on eBay. Highest bids currently near $90 a piece with a day and a half left.


There's a few things here that don't make sense...

Bank account close to 0. "I'll buy PS5's that aren't cheap instead of the things I listed that I need to pay for 
You have failed to realise I don't actually care. All I said is that It's immoral, as other people can't have what they want.
_Edited to put this in - _The fact you've taken the time to reply like that, is enough for me to know you're the hurt one.
Again, I'll suggest cryptocurrency if you're living that close to the breadline. It's an easy way to make way more than $1200 a year if you're willing to learn how to trade properly. Even holding might just do it if you invest enough start up into the right thing.

Or possible alternatives:

Sell the car and that solves insurance and Gas.
Sell the pets and that solves pet bills.
Apply for higher paid jobs which solves everyone's problems. I.E. All bills paid, no scalping so others can have what they want.
Living beyond ones means springs to mind. Hope you're okay x


----------



## schatzi24 (Dec 16, 2021)

No PS5 JB this Christmas


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 16, 2021)

MikeyTaylorGaming said:


> There's a few things here that don't make sense...
> 
> Bank account close to 0. "I'll buy PS5's that aren't cheap instead of the things I listed that I need to pay for
> You have failed to realise I don't actually care. All I said is that It's immoral, as other people can't have what they want.
> ...



Sorry that the way others choose to live their own lives bothers you so much, that you feel the need to try to make them conform to what YOU feel is a better way to live their lives according to your own wants, needs, beliefs, etc.

_Bank account close to 0. "I'll buy PS5's that aren't cheap instead of the things I listed that I need to pay for._

You DO realize that the profit is. Right? Lmao. Seriously?

_You have failed to realise I don't actually care. All I said is that It's immoral, as other people can't have what they want.

Edited to put this in - The fact you've taken the time to reply like that, is enough for me to know you're the hurt one._

"I don't actually care", says the person that was bothered enough to have a negative opinion to begin with. "But but but it's IMMORAL!!!", says the person who is "immorally" involved in a console & game hacking community. Just. Wow at this one. You have to be kidding. Immorally selling gaming consoles? LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!

_Sell car, sell, pet, get a higher paying job, blah, blah, blah._

Except stop trying to act like you know a single thing about me. This went from a statement of it not really being that difficult to get a PS5, to people telling me how I should and should not be living my life. You know nothing about me nor any of my life circumstances outside what incredibly little info I've given, to be telling me to get rid of my pet, sell my car, and whatever other nonsense you want to try to rule the world with. Go worry about yourself, rather than worrying about a complete stranger selling VIDEO GAME CONSOLES and how they live their life.

You might also want to lead and speak by your own example instead of trying to stomp down others when they don't live according to the rules of your own kingdom. And I quote:

_"my journey from someone suffering from a lack of confidence to a better person through the support of people!"_

Enough said. I will live my life as I wish, and there's no need or reason for you or anyone else to be upset enough about it, to the point where they feel the need to act like a life guidance  counselor over selling a handful of gaming consoles. C'mon. Really? This is what bothers you out of your day? You don't have to like that I have made small amounts of $ selling game consoles. That's fine. But you're approaching harassment telling me to do shit like sell my car, my pet, and that garbage train of thought you have towards me. All because I've sold a few consoles. I'll just ask you kindly to stop. This topic isn't about your hypocritical thoughts on immoral actions, which are comically being posted in a PS5 exploit thread. If you had some kind of higher morals than I did, you wouldn't be here.


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 17, 2021)

is this unneccesary conversation over? glad i decided not to chat here yesterday lmao......and even if late answer SCALPING IS AN B****MOVE

oh and SC*** SCALPERS


----------



## isoboy (Dec 17, 2021)

Sora Takihawa said:


> is this unneccesary conversation over? glad i decided not to chat here yesterday lmao......and even if late answer SCALPING IS AN B****MOVE
> 
> oh and SC*** SCALPERS


I got hold of my second PS5 today. Merry christmas.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 17, 2021)

MikeyTaylorGaming said:


> I don't think the problem is the happiness of people buying them. I guarantee that those people would have been much happier having bought one for retail price, instead of from a guy that has 12 in his back bedroom who isn't interested in using any of them.
> 
> I understand that people will make money however they can through immoral means, but have you tried trading cryptocurrency? You essentially take money from people who are worse traders than you. It's a little more moral at least.


This. Bought mine for $900 + the Series X for $700 and wasn't thrilled about it. It only cured my hopelessness of not being able to buy 1 one at my job b/c every ps5 that came off a truck was already reserved for online orders. So basically all of 2020 I was only able to see them get locked up in the backroom lol. I used my overtime check to buy from a damn scalper on Ebay. I am definitely happy that I bought the Series S and Switch oled at my job tho they get sold crazy fast.
Also don't waste your time with this scrub. This is the same guy that thinks PS5 has games...... when the entire library are PS4 titles. Anyway I stopped updating my PS5 after the 2nd update.


----------



## schatzi24 (Dec 17, 2021)

Why The Flow release the PS4 Exploit with USB and not for the PS5?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

schatzi24 said:


> Why The Flow release the PS4 Exploit with USB and not for the PS5?


there's no way to implement it right now, and I don't know if thefl0w is working on the ps5.  afaik, the lead dev doesn't even own a ps5, so production on the exploit has stopped for now.  it was just a lucky fluke that it works on the ps5, it wasn't deliberate afaik.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

even if it is thefl0w, I don't blame him for not sharing information after the way he was treated in the ps4 scene.  that's why I'm quitting myself, but it was the ps3 scene that pissed me off.  I'll still exploit my consoles, just won't share any information.


----------



## schatzi24 (Dec 17, 2021)

Has someone here a Private PS5 exploit?
Are they working the PS4 Fpkgs on PS5?


----------



## Nakamichi (Dec 18, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Nonsense. There have been over 13 million PS5s sold, and they aren't stockpiling in scalpers closets collecting dust. I've had probably 8 of them myself at this point with two in my spare room waiting to be sold right now.


Hey, just letting you know that i find you repulsive.


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 18, 2021)

isoboy said:


> I got hold of my second PS5 today. Merry christmas.


i got a PS5 a month after release but......still i hate Scalpers....and that is the reason.......


----------



## isoboy (Dec 18, 2021)

Sora Takihawa said:


> i got a PS5 a month after release but......still i hate Scalpers....and that is the reason.......


I got my first on release day.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 19, 2021)

Nakamichi said:


> Hey, just letting you know that i find you repulsive.



Similar to the Eminem line.... I find you repulsive for finding my repulsive. Sorry that a person selling consoles makes you so upset, but there are much more important things to worry about, and much worse things & people to be repulsed by. A child molester for example is someone that is repulsive. Not someone selling game systems.

In other words.... get over it, babycakes.


----------



## Nakamichi (Dec 19, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Similar to the Eminem line.... I find you repulsive for finding my repulsive. Sorry that a person selling consoles makes you so upset, but there are much more important things to worry about, and much worse things & people to be repulsed by. A child molester for example is someone that is repulsive. Not someone selling game systems.
> 
> In other words.... get over it, babycakes.


Really, really gross.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 19, 2021)

MasterJ360 said:


> This. Bought mine for $900 + the Series X for $700 and wasn't thrilled about it. It only cured my hopelessness of not being able to buy 1 one at my job b/c every ps5 that came off a truck was already reserved for online orders. So basically all of 2020 I was only able to see them get locked up in the backroom lol. I used my overtime check to buy from a damn scalper on Ebay. I am definitely happy that I bought the Series S and Switch oled at my job tho they get sold crazy fast.
> Also don't waste your time with this scrub. This is the same guy that thinks PS5 has games...... when the entire library are PS4 titles. Anyway I stopped updating my PS5 after the 2nd update.



Scrub? Because there are games on the PS5? If it has no games, why do you even have one? Because last I checked, PS4 games are still games. But feel free to continue with the name calling and trying to act smarter by saying something as incredibly stupid and untrue as claiming PS5 has no games. What then do you do with yours? Make toast with it?

And you got ripped off paying those prices. That's your fault for paying it, not the sellers fault.


----------



## schatzi24 (Dec 19, 2021)

Can the SAMU keys used also for my PS5 on firmware 4.00 to JB it for play all my PS4 Fpkg Games?


----------



## Nakamichi (Dec 19, 2021)

schatzi24 said:


> Can the SAMU keys used also for my PS5 on firmware 4.00 to JB it for play all my PS4 Fpkg Games?


We only have the SAMU keys to decrypt thus far, not to encrypt.
You may have to wait for a full ps5 kernel hack release before you can install fPKGs on PS5.


----------



## Kitocco (Dec 20, 2021)

I got a PS5 last year, delivered on no joke, Christmas Eve. Really made that Christmas for a year when I wasn’t feeling particularly excited after the year.

The news is tempting to get myself working on homebrew, considering the difficulty in getting one, but I’m more worried about losing a console when I’m probably out of warranty than having to learn some new coding languages & toolsets (I took an intro Python course in 2019).
plus, I’ve updated to the latest firmware, pessimistic as I was regarding the changed for PS5 homebrew already. But dang, imagine the possibilities… making up for where Sony refuses to in back compatibility.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 20, 2021)

Nakamichi said:


> Really, really gross.



I agree. Child molesters ARE really, really gross. People should complain about real problems like those in this world, instead of whining and bitching and moaning about someone selling a few game consoles here and there.


----------



## Kitocco (Dec 20, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I agree. Child molesters ARE really, really gross. People should complain about real problems like those in this world, instead of whining and bitching and moaning about someone selling a few game consoles here and there.


You can find multiple things to be wrong at the same time, and at varying levels too
There’s likely quite some people whom taken a long time to save up cuz money is very much an object to them (as in they can’t normally spend so much most of the time), or parents trying to get one for their kids as a reward for academic achievement, among other reasons. It’s not a ”need” like food or water, but it could make a real breaker/brief distraction from other stuff in their lives

Also, kinda in poor taste to use other people’s suffering as a rhetorical argument, especially if those are the *only* times you even remotely care about them? Telling someone their suffering makes yours easier isn’t a compliment.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 21, 2021)

Kitocco said:


> You can find multiple things to be wrong at the same time, and at varying levels too
> There’s likely quite some people whom taken a long time to save up cuz money is very much an object to them (as in they can’t normally spend so much most of the time), or parents trying to get one for their kids as a reward for academic achievement, among other reasons. It’s not a ”need” like food or water, but it could make a real breaker/brief distraction from other stuff in their lives
> 
> Also, kinda in poor taste to use other people’s suffering as a rhetorical argument, especially if those are the *only* times you even remotely care about them? Telling someone their suffering makes yours easier isn’t a compliment.



Know what dude? Just piss off. Someone sold a handful of consoles over the course of a year. It's not like I had a closet full sitting in stacks. Lmao. Get over it man. But you know what's disgusting, immoral, and in EXTREMELY poor taste? Personally attacking my character with your bullshit false accusation of me using others peoples suffering only as an argument, and that I don't care any other time. THAT is what's disgusting, immoral, and in bad taste. Like I said. Just piss off.


----------



## Kitocco (Dec 21, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Know what dude? Just piss off. Someone sold a handful of consoles over the course of a year. It's not like I had a closet full sitting in stacks. Lmao. Get over it man. But you know what's disgusting, immoral, and in EXTREMELY poor taste? Personally attacking my character with your bullshit false accusation of me using others peoples suffering only as an argument, and that I don't care any other time. THAT is what's disgusting, immoral, and in bad taste. Like I said. Just piss off.


…I said *if *those are the only times you care about them in my response. If, because I don’t know if you were one of those kinds of people, to be careful.

Also, you were calling someone “babycakes” earlier, isn’t that an actual personal attack?


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 21, 2021)

Kitocco said:


> …I said *if *those are the only times you care about them in my response. If, because I don’t know if you were one of those kinds of people, to be careful.
> 
> Also, you were calling someone “babycakes” earlier, isn’t that an actual personal attack?



Whatever. Now you're trying to make good for yourself on a technicality you didn't even realize was an option until now. You bolded *only*, not *if*. Stop trying to play the innocent. And calling someone babycakes is a personal attack? Gtfo. Like I said, piss off. I'm done responding to the harassment and trolling.


----------



## Kitocco (Dec 21, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Whatever. Now you're trying to make good for yourself on a technicality you didn't even realize was an option until now. You bolded *only*, not *if*. Stop trying to play the innocent. And calling someone babycakes is a personal attack? Gtfo. Like I said, piss off. I'm done responding to the harassment and trolling.


I bolded "only" for emphasis/effect. I said if since the beginning in an attempt to be careful. The main message is that it's even more thoughtless IF rhetorical "gotcha"s are the only times you care about those people.

And I know I don't need to explain how effectively calling someone sensitive with "babycakes" is in fact a personal attack by insult...


----------



## Nakamichi (Dec 21, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I agree. Child molesters ARE really, really gross. People should complain about real problems like those in this world, instead of whining and bitching and moaning about someone selling a few game consoles here and there.





"Deflecting is *a psychological defense mechanism that people use to take the blame off of themselves*. When they are deflecting, they are trying to make themselves feel less bad for their wrongdoings. This likely happens due to past experiences of being in trouble for things."

"Psychological deflection is somewhat similar to blame-shifting and it is a narcissistic abuse tactic that is often used by narcissists but more respectively, Covert narcissists in order to move attention for their bad behaviors away from them, and then redirect it towards other people they may use as their scapegoats."


----------



## Magnolua (Dec 21, 2021)

thx


----------



## eyeliner (Dec 21, 2021)

Boys, most of you are hypocrites, ok? If you could, you'd buy all the PS5 consoles you could get and then sell them for profit. Come on... Easy money.

Well, I can't do that because I no money to PeeAss5. But I would.


----------



## schatzi24 (Dec 21, 2021)

When come the PS5 JB for my 4.00 Firmware?


----------



## Nakamichi (Dec 21, 2021)

eyeliner said:


> Boys, most of you are hypocrites, ok? If you could, you'd buy all the PS5 consoles you could get and then sell them for profit. Come on... Easy money.
> 
> Well, I can't do that because I no money to PeeAss5. But I would.


No, i would not.


----------



## Kitocco (Dec 21, 2021)

eyeliner said:


> Boys, most of you are hypocrites, ok? If you could, you'd buy all the PS5 consoles you could get and then sell them for profit. Come on... Easy money.
> 
> Well, I can't do that because I no money to PeeAss5. But I would.


Lolno
I would have already if I wanted to


----------



## godreborn (Dec 21, 2021)

I may be able to get an xbox series x at cost next month, because I have sources.


----------



## NuadaXXX (Dec 22, 2021)

All people, that sells PS5 to get the big money are bastards, nothing more nothing less, I wish all hemorrhoids on the asses.

People get shot at because of bastards like that, so I can only point the middle finger.


----------



## seany1990 (Dec 23, 2021)

Do we have any idea what firmware it was that fixed the ps5 file system bug?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 23, 2021)

seany1990 said:


> Do we have any idea what firmware it was that fixed the ps5 file system bug?


I think the latest, whatever that is.  I haven't checked my firmware, but it's the last firmware install, I think.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 23, 2021)

alright, I just checked.  it says 04.50.


----------



## seany1990 (Dec 23, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I think the latest, whatever that is.  I haven't checked my firmware, but it's the last firmware install, I think.


Okay, press releases are showing that it released on the 1st of december. I was able to get a hold of a sealed unit last week but it is still in it's box for me to check. I am fairly hopeful though that factory released units with that firmware didn't reach store shelves by then.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 23, 2021)

I think it's the latest anyway, but the firmware was released in the same week as 9.03 iirc, so I assume it's patched.


----------



## schatzi24 (Dec 24, 2021)

I am on 4.00 hope the same bug from the PS4 work on my PS5.


----------



## isoboy (Dec 24, 2021)

seany1990 said:


> Okay, press releases are showing that it released on the 1st of december. I was able to get a hold of a sealed unit last week but it is still in it's box for me to check. I am fairly hopeful though that factory released units with that firmware didn't reach store shelves by then.


I got a new one around ten days ago and the firmware was 3.20 something.


----------



## seany1990 (Dec 24, 2021)

isoboy said:


> I got a new one around ten days ago and the firmware was 3.20 something.


Thanks, I appreciate this information


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Dec 24, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Remember when Sony assured us that the PS3 was hackproof??


It was released on November 2006 and it wasn't hacked until 2010, I'd say it was fairly hackproof.

Almost any other console (maybe Saturn's Kai would the exception) was hacked in less time. Playstation 4 Cturt's 1.76 kxploit took 3 years, for example.


----------



## BackToPlebbit69 (Dec 24, 2021)

If its anything like how the PS4 exploits are on the latest approved firmware, I don't know. There needs to be more app based exploits, not random web pages that can be taken down.


----------



## Conn0r (Dec 24, 2021)

BackToPlebbit69 said:


> If its anything like how the PS4 exploits are on the latest approved firmware, I don't know. There needs to be more app based exploits, not random web pages that can be taken down.


Webpages are a perfectly fine entrypoint. Many people are saying this. There's no risk for DMCA or FBI takedown, as there's already several hosts out there, and you can self host at any time. The PS5 does not have a web browser app, but it still exists for captive portals, login pages, manuals, etc. There's no doubt in my mind that hackers will continue to use the browser.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 24, 2021)

stranno said:


> It was released on November 2006 and it wasn't hacked until 2010, I'd say it was fairly hackproof.
> 
> Almost any other console (maybe Saturn's Kai would the exception) was hacked in less time. Playstation 4 Cturt's 1.76 kxploit took 3 years, for example.


You're completely missing my point (Also, no matter how you slice it,  "fairly hackproof" was still not hackproof. But I digress, that point is really neither here nor there).  Sony thought they had stopped hacking from being possible entirely with the PS3, yet here we are 2 generations later and...


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Dec 24, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> You're completely missing my point (Also, no matter how you slice it,  "fairly hackproof" was still not hackproof. But I digress, that point is really neither here nor there).  Sony thought they had stopped hacking from being possible entirely with the PS3, yet here we are 2 generations later and...


Let's say it was hackproof enough to make the console profitable. Which is the point of the protection.

It is like Denuvo. As long as it holds the piracy a few months, it makes sense, since 90%+ of the sales will be done in those months.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 24, 2021)

Sony didn't expect someone as obsessed as graf chokolo would be out there working himself ill and not caring about consequences.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 24, 2021)

stranno said:


> Let's say it was hackproof enough to make the console profitable. Which is the point of the protection.
> 
> It is like Denuvo. As long as it holds the piracy a few months, it makes sense, since 90%+ of the sales will be done in those months.


Again, that is neither here nor there to the actual point I was making: Sony claimed 2 generations ago that there current system was completely impenetrable, as if they had completely conquered hacking forever, and no Playstation system then or later would ever be able to be hacked. They were cocky and flat out wrong. Not only was the PS3 hacked, but so too was the PS4 and now even the PS5.


----------



## vvaitforme (Dec 25, 2021)

any good news?


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 26, 2021)

Is it possible to play PS2 games on a hacked PS5? It's possible on PS4, anyway.

The fact that PS3 and PS4 can run/play PS2 is pretty cool, so hopefully PS5 can do it, too.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 26, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> You sound upset, but I'm not a part of any problem. Everyone who has purchased a PS5 or Series X from me has been very happy.


Because retailers don't have it, so obviously they're happy even if they were ripped off.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 26, 2021)

Marc_78065 said:


> Is it possible to play PS2 games on a hacked PS5? It's possible on PS4, anyway.
> 
> The fact that PS3 and PS4 can run/play PS2 is pretty cool, so hopefully PS5 can do it, too.


Yes, ps2 emulation on the ps4 is done by the games themselves, each game has its own emulator and we use existing ones, so emulation isn't perfect.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 26, 2021)

MikeyTaylorGaming said:


> There's a few things here that don't make sense...
> 
> Bank account close to 0. "I'll buy PS5's that aren't cheap instead of the things I listed that I need to pay for
> You have failed to realise I don't actually care. All I said is that It's immoral, as other people can't have what they want.
> ...


Buying and scalping consoles will only last for a limited time. Some will end up with a decent payout, while others end up with consoles they'll have to sell at a loss.

It's their money, I wouldn't care. Well, unless it was a family member who was stupid enough to lose his/her money, but I've learned not to lend money to relatives. My credit score got burned for doing that.


----------



## nikeymikey (Dec 30, 2021)

I've managed to get both a Series X and a PS5 this year at retail prices and without using bots or anything, the X back in the summer and the PS5 just before Xmas. 
Personally would never buy from a scalper but as my PS5 is still unopened in the delivery packaging if someone offered me a decent profit on it i'd let it go, no problem.


----------



## schatzi24 (Dec 30, 2021)

When come the JB for my PS5?have the Dev for the Exploit become the PS5?


----------



## MisterMarbles (Dec 30, 2021)

schatzi24 said:


> When come the JB for my PS5?have the Dev for the Exploit become the PS5?


Comments like this are not helpful to the conversation. Along with many of the other posts in this thread, the answer is to just be patient.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 30, 2021)

schatzi24 said:


> When come the JB for my PS5?have the Dev for the Exploit become the PS5?


Nobody knows....


----------



## schatzi24 (Jan 2, 2022)

I have tried the nightkinghost.com for 9.00 and when click Goldhen 2.0b2 come the message not enought space and i can't insert the USB Stick with exfat hax,also no JB for PS5 :-(


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Jan 2, 2022)

schatzi24 said:


> I have tried the nightkinghost.com for 9.00 and when click Goldhen 2.0b2 come the message not enought space and i can't insert the USB Stick with exfat hax,also no JB for PS5 :-(


Only the oob exfat kernel exploit is working on PS5, you also need an usermode exploit to trigger it. So it is not usable yet.


----------



## schatzi24 (Jan 2, 2022)

I know someone in private have the webkit exploit from sleirsgoevy that work on PS5.
I don't need backups for PS5 games,i only will use my externe PS4 Games Fpkg on PS5 and sell my PS4 Pro for other people that need a 9.00 Pro(-:


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 2, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> I've managed to get both a Series X and a PS5 this year at retail prices and without using bots or anything, the X back in the summer and the PS5 just before Xmas.
> Personally would never buy from a scalper but as my PS5 is still unopened in the delivery packaging if someone offered me a decent profit on it i'd let it go, no problem.


Congrats.

The only game I'd want to play on a PS5 is GT7 so not in a rush to do so. 

I'd hope they'd remove the always online "feature," but doesn't look like it'll happen and somehow that's the "future" and "progress" of gaming. Making games restrictive is now going forward somehow.


----------



## RoobySooqy2 (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi, thanks for the information!


----------



## schatzi24 (Jan 8, 2022)

Have Chendochap a PS5 bought?i hope can release the exfat hack for my PS5 on firmware 4.00.


----------



## G33ksquad (Jan 11, 2022)

All those scalping consoles… just wait until the TP runs out again…


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 11, 2022)

G33ksquad said:


> All those scalping consoles… just wait until the TP runs out again…


I'm a console gamer and I don't see the point buying a PS5. Like, for what games? Uncharted 5? God of War Reboot 2? Gran Turismo 7? Last of Us 3? Marvel's Spider-Man 2? Ghost of Tsushima 2? Dark Souls 4? These have all yet to be released, if they will.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 11, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> I'm a console gamer and I don't see the point buying a PS5. Like, for what games? Uncharted 5? God of War Reboot 2? Gran Turismo 7? Last of Us 3? Marvel's Spider-Man 2? Ghost of Tsushima 2? Dark Souls 4? These have all yet to be released, if they will.


It feels like we're in like a sneak peak of the new gen.  Like yeah, it's here, but it's incredibly hard to come by, and even if you get it, you'll find that at least 90% of the games coming to it are still coming to the systems from the last gen.  Furthermore, the Nintendo Switch still continues to be a top seller, despite, on a power level, not even being as powerful as the base models of the PS4 and Xbone.  This is definitely the most unique transition we've seen for a console generation before, that's for sure.  Hell, at this rate I wouldn't be surprised if there are still PS4 versions of many Sony games being released 3 years from now.


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 11, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> I'm a console gamer and I don't see the point buying a PS5. Like, for what games? Uncharted 5? God of War Reboot 2? Gran Turismo 7? Last of Us 3? Marvel's Spider-Man 2? Ghost of Tsushima 2? Dark Souls 4? These have all yet to be released, if they will.


It's not about exclusive games, it's about would you rather play your games at 30fps or 60fps with ray tracing? If you have the capability then add 4k to that, and even 120fps in some cases.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 11, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> It's not about exclusive games, it's about would you rather play your games at 30fps or 60fps with ray tracing? If you have the capability then add 4k to that, and even 120fps in some cases.


Well, for me it's about the games and _this_ is precisely is what Nintendo dominates like no one else. Nintendo's consoles are underpowered, yet in demand because the games they have aren't available anywhere else (except on PC via emulation).

I wouldn't buy a newer console to play the same games I'm already playing.


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 11, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> Well, for me it's about the games and _this_ is precisely is what Nintendo dominates like no one else. Nintendo's consoles are underpowered, yet in demand because the games they have aren't available anywhere else (except on PC via emulation).


It's the same business model that Apple used to have, holding people hostage in an inferior ecosystem. It's a shame that Nintendo turned out this way as they were once at the cutting edge in hardware.



Marc_78065 said:


> I wouldn't buy a newer console to play the same games I'm already playing.


It's something PC gamers have been doing for years, but I get not seeing the point if you're into certain types of games. You don't really see just what you're missing out on unless you compare let's say BOTW on a Switch compared to emulating it with all the bells and whistles on a decent PC. The improvement is addictive and makes going back to the Switch hard.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 11, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> It's something PC gamers have been doing for years, but I get not seeing the point if you're into certain types of games. You don't really see just what you're missing out on unless you compare let's say BOTW on a Switch compared to emulating it with all the bells and whistles on a decent PC. The improvement is addictive and makes going back to the Switch hard.


I know exactly what you mean. Them GTA Mods really blow my mind sometimes because it makes the game look completely different and even feel, too.


----------



## johsam (Jan 12, 2022)

Got my PS5 yesterday. Would this would let me connect to PSN, create a account and buy games and download patches without updating the FW?  I was planning on letting it sit in the box untill theres a exploit relased for it.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 12, 2022)

johsam said:


> Got my PS5 yesterday. Would this would let me connect to PSN, create a account and buy games and download patches without updating the FW?  I was planning on letting it sit in the box untill theres a exploit relased for it.


That's not how PSN usually works, but maybe someone can bypass that.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## schatzi24 (Jan 15, 2022)

Yeah JB soon(-:


----------



## alucard_xs (Jan 15, 2022)

Seems useless, the PS5 is too young, not enough games ...

Up : it seems the hack would enable exfat hardrive to install games


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Jan 15, 2022)

alucard_xs said:


> Seems useless, the PS5 is too young, not enough games ...
> 
> Up : it seems the hack would enable exfat hardrive to install games


You could install PS4 games with improved performance, I guess. Which is a big deal for Illusion resolution/performance hacks.


----------



## alucard_xs (Jan 15, 2022)

some people are really excited about this "hack" for PS5, I guess they are waiting for the same PS4 hack on PS5 but I really doubt it will be the same on PS5 lol
and even if it is, best games are coming so, not really important to stay on 4.3 firmware.


----------



## schatzi24 (Jan 15, 2022)

Yeah can i play all my PS4 Fpkg Games


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Jan 15, 2022)

Could be netcat, but I guess webkit makes more sense.


----------



## vvaitforme (Jan 16, 2022)

stranno said:


> You could install PS4 games with improved performance, I guess. Which is a big deal for Illusion resolution/performance hacks.


and dont forget nintendo switch emulatör 4k 60fps zelda


----------



## schatzi24 (Jan 16, 2022)

Great please KiiWii can you post here a [AIO] PS5 Exploit Guide (-:


----------



## RyoX9 (Jan 16, 2022)

Finally i decided to play last of us 2 and ghost of tushima on ps4 pro 5.05 but seems like i have to wait for ps5 jailbreak, got my ps5 at the end of  november on 4.02 updated and activated to 4.03 and waiting .


----------



## urherenow (Jan 16, 2022)

Got one a few weeks ago and had to update to transfer PS4 games over and such. Already on too high of a firmware for the exploit.


----------



## anothertemper (Jan 16, 2022)

I just hope they can find a way to unlock the DS4 for PS5 games.  Seems like it would be possible since you can use a DS4 with remote play.


----------



## blazingwolf (Feb 10, 2022)

If you want to be able to play backups for future releases, I assume this won't be the case like with the PS4? Users will need to wait for future FWs to be exploited.

Thats nice, but now I need two PS5s, once to play my backups and one to play my discs that can't be backed up.


----------



## schatzi24 (Mar 3, 2022)

No PS5 exploit is coming,hope can play Gran Turismo 7 on my PS5 4.00 (-: and waiting...


----------

